# Bequiet Pure Power 11 oder Straight Power 11



## zZeRIoN (6. Dezember 2018)

Folgende Frage,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem ein Bequiet Pure Power 11CM 600W gekauft. Irgendwie mache ich mir jetzt aber den Vorwurf nicht doch ein Straight Power 11 550W geholt zu haben. Noch habe ich Zeit das Netzteil zurückzugeben und dann das Straight Power zu holen. Macht das Sinn oder eher nicht.

 Fragt mich bitte nicht, warum ich mir nicht gleich das Straight Power geholt habe.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## ludscha (6. Dezember 2018)

Willkommen im Forum 

Ich persönlich würde es drin lassen, es ist zwar die Ensteigerklasse von bequiet, aber dennoch kein schlechtes NT und alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden.

Zum anderen wird es hier im Forum sehr oft in der Kaufberatung empfohlen, aufgrund des P/L-Verhältnisses.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## markus1612 (6. Dezember 2018)

Das 600er Pure Power 11 ist halt unnötig für dein System.
Das 500er Modell ohne CM hätte locker ausgereicht.

Aber da du es schon hast, würde ich es auch drin lassen.


----------



## zZeRIoN (6. Dezember 2018)

Ok dann werde ich das netzteil behalten danke für eure Antworten


----------



## azzih (6. Dezember 2018)

Nein beides gute Netzteile. Du hast keinerlei Vorteile durch das teurere Modell. Für normale Gamer Hardware tuts das Pure Power dicke, ist immer noch deutlich besser als das was der Durchschnittsgamer an Thermaltake und ähnlichen Netzteilen so verbaut hat.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2018)

Umtauschen musst du es nicht. 
Wenn du dich dabei besser fühlst, kannst du es natürlich machen. Ist deine Entscheidung.


----------

